# Wifes First Kill



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

My wife and I made it out last night around 4:30pm. A friend had been watching the birds cross a certain field on our land every night between 6 and 7:30, there was also a lone tom that was moving around the same time most nights. We got set up with a couple decoys and I started calling a little. Knowing the birds had been using the area anyway, I didnt call to aggressively. 

Around 6pm I spotted a red head peaking out into the field, it was the lone tom. He came about 5 yards and then back into the brush. 

After 10 minutes of not knowing where he was, he appeared on the field edge 100 yards from us. He slowly walked into the field and started our way. A few gental purrs and he came in on a string! I had a jake decoy standing over a laying hen. He was headed right for that jake. 

He got close enough for her 20 gauge and I gave her the go ahead to shoot when ready. She got aimed and fired........missed!

He only moved about 3 feet! She racked another shell and hit him perfect! 

She said later, she missed the first one because she was nervous because that turkey load kicks. 

Anyway, it was her first turkey, in fact her first kill of anything since just starting to hunt last fall. 1 1/4" spurs 10 1/2" beard

She even got to use her pretty pink Remington!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Way to Go Mrs. Freetime! 10-1/2 inches is a REAL nice bird! May it be the first of many.....Congrats!


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Great pic - the smile says it all! Please pass along my congrats to your wife.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Congrats to you wife Dave, she will be hooked for life now. Great looking bird.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Very Nice bird......Congrats to the wife...........Mack


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice bird! Pink is the magic color :lol:


----------



## wjkblondie (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats on not only your first bird, but your 1st anything. Welcome to the outdoors....but beware it is addicting!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Tell her congrats Dave! Awesome!


----------

